# Why does my puppies butt smell like fish? (sorry for the gross question)



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

My 19 week old puppy was chasing his tail so last vet visit I had his anal glands emptied. The vet said they were pretty full. Unfortunately this has not cured his tail chasing problem. 
It's been about 2 weeks and I've noticed he smells like fish sometimes near his butt (but not right after he's been outside to poo or anything). 
Do your dogs have that fish smell sometimes and is that normal/OK?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's possible that your dog has gas and that's what you are smelling or it's also possible that you are smelling his anal glands. If he had full glands a couple of weeks ago and now has a bad butt smell, it wouldn't hurt to take him back in to have them checked. It's a good idea to find out if the full glands were a one time deal or if this is going to be an on going issue that you might want to address.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

In my experience anal gland issues are ALWAYS food related in a young dog so a food change may cure the tush smell. However, also in my unpleasant experience anal glands don't smell like fish...more like a mixture of rotting flesh and spoiled milk,lol Is the food your feeding fish based by any chance?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

He's pretty young to have filled anal glands....I'm wondering why they are not emptying themselves?!...what food is he eating?
His tail chasing MAY be because something is bothering him in that general area....or it can be an unfortunate behavioral problem.
Robin


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

He is eating Wellness puppy large breed. He used to eat Canidae and had really mushy/runny poop. We started on Wellness and probiotic powder and now it's usually firm but sometimes like toothpaste. I've been giving in peanut butter or cream cheese in his Kong and this seems to be making his poop more firm.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It's *really* important to get on the gland issue....I would try a single protein, single carb source food, preferably something without poultry, and do keep up the probiotics!


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

Is their a brand food you could suggest? I did a lot of research to decide on Wellness as a large breed has different requirements but am not knowledgeable enough to find a food for a large breed puppy with one protein and one carb source.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, I don't know the kibbles real well since I homecook. I just know that gland trouble can lead to things like perianal fistulas, and you want to avoid those completely.

Changing to a protein that was not in Canidea is probably the most important. After that, you'll have to play with the grains/starch sources. Unfortunately, it might be trial and error and looking around at what is available in your area. Maybe folks on the nutrition forum can help? I would stay away from corn, sorghum, and wheat.


----------

